# Dentist looking for work in Abu Dhabi - Any HR guys here?



## notoriouseddie (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello all,

Just thought I'd post a message to see if anyone can advise on how to get work in AD as a dentist? I've tried to contact clinics directly but they tend not to have email addresses or website where I can upload my CV.

Been hunting high and low online for jobs in Dubai but there doesnt seem to be much going so thought Abu Dhabi might have more opportunity and perhaps higher salaries.

Thanks in advance.

Ed


----------

